
Ask HN: Can a customers credit card be linked to their phone number? - nns
Can you authorize a payment on the server when a customer texts you.
======
jeffmould
Sure, but I would be extremely careful doing it as it is easy to spoof a
number and could possibly open some other issues.

You would also need to have the user create their account and enter payment
info via a website first. After that though, you just create a webhook through
a service like Twilio to respond to a set of texts and when the Make Payment
text is received it processes the charge. You could require a pin or something
form of verification to help ensure it is the actual user and not their kid
accidentally playing on the phone.

You wouldn't be directly associating the credit card to the phone number
though. You would simply be associating the phone number to a user in your
system, and then the user would have a payment method associated with them
through your processor (i.e. Stripe) in the form of a token.

And just to be clear I would never use this to require the user to text a
credit card number to your company.

